# Paints Sports Room



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Video:

Panasonic AX200U (Love it! Highly recommend it).

Screen:

THE Black Widow (Love it! Wish I could paint better. Soon to replace wall painted version with Black Widow sprayed on mdf board).

Source video:

Toshiba A2 (Guessed wrong on the format war. But this thing does wonders to all my standard dvd's. Agree with those that say the upconversion gives movies the theater look. The few HD-DVD movies I bought look fantastic).

HD Cable

Goes downhill fast now.

Audio (Yup...JUNK)

My reciever is a mid 90's Pioneer VSX-5900S reciever (ummm... rad for it's
day)
Front speakers are Bose 401's with 2.2's in the back (big, bulky and hopefull replaced soon or win wife gets tired of me begging for a new system).

Here's where I really screwed up but no choice as I had to make wifey happy. All I really wanted out of my room was to watch the Jayhawks in HD and be on a big screen. Little did I know how much I would enjoy watching sports and movies. Anyway....my room isn't big enough to put in a seperate audio room. So I commisioned a buddy of mine to build tower shelves to flank the screen and connect them with a bench under the screen (cost $240 in materials and two fifth's of Crown Royal). The catch. Wife wanted them painted white.

Sooooo my room pretty much glows as the Panny is a light cannon. For sports it looks great as most games are bright and don't impact blacks at all. Watching movies I can tell when watching Battlestar Galactica that the reflection washes out the screen a bit. Not enough to look bad. Just enough to bother me as I know it looked better before.

Think I can improve it though. I got a ton of black velvet I used for the screen trim leftover. I'm gonna cut off rolls and let them hang down on the sides of the shelves and have a roll placed on top of the bench. Not elegant. But we only sit down a watch a movie as a family on saturday nights. I'll survive.


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Update: Got a new receiver. The Onkyo 706. Next up....Speakers!!!


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Update:

Infinity 252's Floor fronts
Infinity 250 Center 
Infinity 142 Rears


----------

